# [CPU-Kühlertest] Xigmatek Red Scorpion-S1283



## StellaNor (8. Juni 2008)

*[CPU-Kühlertest] Xigmatek Red Scorpion-S1283*

*[CPU-Kühlertest] Xigmatek Red Scorpion-S1283*


*Einleitung*
Mittlerweile dürfte nahezu Jedem der Name *Xigmatek* ein Begriff sein. Nicht zuletzt wegen seiner CPU-Kühler-Serie mit dem HDT-S963  und
HDT-S1283, die beide in den Kühler-Charts ganz vorne mitspielen, auch durch die im Vergleich zu anderen namenhaften Herstellern günstigen
Preise schafft sich der noch junge Hersteller aus Taiwan immer mehr Freunde.
Bis dato hatte ich bis auf zwei Netzteile (NRP MC-851 und NRP HC-1201 noch keine Gelegenheit Produkte von Xigmatek auf meinem Prüfstand
unter die Lupe zu nehmen. Das soll sich nun mit dem CPU-Kühler *Red Scorpion-S1283* ändern. Eine Verwandschaft zum HDT-S1283 lässt
sich nicht leugnen. Größe, Kühlkörper und Design sind nahezu identisch. Nur die vernickelten Heatpipes sowie der rote Lüfter machen den
Unterschied. Ob der rote Skorpion auch aggressiv an seine eigentliche Aufgabe  Kühlung der CPU  herangeht und mit beeindruckenden
Leistungswerten besticht, werde ich in diesem Test versuchen herauszufinden.


*Technische Spezifikationen & Features*
Produktname: Red Scorpion-S1283
Dimensionen: 120(B) x 159(H) x 50(T) Millimeter
Gewicht: 600 Gramm inkl. Lüfter
Heatpipes: [FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]8 x 3 aus Kupfer, vernickelt[/FONT]

[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Lüfter: 120(B) x 120(H) x 20(T) Millimeter[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Spannung: 12 Volt[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Stecker: 4-Pin PWM[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Geschwindigkeit: 800  1.500 Umdrehungen pro Minute[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Luftdurchsatz: 61,375 CFM[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Geräusch-Level: 20,6 dBA[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Beleuchtung: 4 x LED weiss[/FONT]

[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Befestigungen: [/FONT][FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Alle Intel Sockel 775 CPUs - Alle AMD Sockel AM2 / 754 / 939 / 940 CPU[/FONT]


*[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Features[/FONT]*
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]HDT  Heatpipe Direct Touch[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Vier weisse Leuchtdioden[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Transparenter Lüfterrahmen und Luftschaufeln[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Anti-Vibrationsgummis[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Drei 8mm high performance U-type Heatpipes[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Hocheffizienter 120-mm-Lüfter[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]LGA775 Push-Pin / K8 & AM2 Clipbefestigung[/FONT]


*[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Verpackung, Lieferumfang[/FONT]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In rot und mit einem Sichtfenster ausgestattet macht die Vorderseiter der Verpackung einen guten Eindruck. Ob der Skorpion zu Recht mit
seinem Namen für den CPU-Kühler herhalten muss, erfahren wir später im Test. Auf der Rückseite sowie an beiden Stirnseiten der Kartonage
sind jeweils die Features und Spezifikationen für den potentiellen Käufer angebracht.
Neben dem Kühlkörper selbst befindet sich bereits der 120-mm-Lüfter, eine Bedienungsanleitung (auch in Deutsch), vier Gummientkoppler, zwei Schrauben nebst
zwei Haltern mit den allseits geliebten Push-Pins für den Intel Sockel LGA775, die Clip-Befestigung für die AMD-Sockel, ein Luftleitblech
(Spoiler), ein Adapterkabel 4-Pin-Molex auf 3-Pin sowie ein kleines Tütchen mit Wärmeleitpaste im umfangreichen Lieferumfang. 


*[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Montage[/FONT]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Montage gestaltet sich für Intel-Systeme (zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen niemals einen AMD-Prozessor/Board in der Hand gehabt zu
haben) denkbar einfach. Erinnert Ihr Euch noch an meinen vorhergehenden Test mit dem Asus Lion Square? *Xigmatek* ist von Beginn an auf
Nummer Sicher gegangen und spendiert den beiden Haltern für die Push-Pins jeweils nur eine Schraube. Somit ist es mir diesmal geradezu ein
Vergnügen die Schrauben hineinzudrehen, ohne mir Gedanken über falsche Bohrungen Gedanken machen zu müssen. Zur Verbesserung des
Wärmeübergangs benutze ich die beiligende Wärmeleitpaste. Das Mainboard muss für die Montage nicht unbedingt ausgebaut werden. Die
Push-Pins lassen sich leicht in die auf der Hauptplatine befindlichen Bohrungen hinein drücken. Allerdings sollte der Lüfter noch nicht
montiert werden, da die beiden rückseitigen Push-Pins sonst nicht erreichbar sind. Ein bisschen Spüli auf die Entkopplergummis vereinfacht
die Befestigung des Lüfters anschließend erheblich und dauert nur wenige Sekunden.


----------



## StellaNor (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: [CPU-Kühlertest] Xigmatek Red Scorpion-S1283*

*Impressionen

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist einwandfrei. Jedoch sind die Kühllamellen nur aufgepresst. Die obere Kühlfinne sitzt durch die Verjüngung am Ende
der Heatpipes sogar etwas locker, so dass sie sich bei Unachtsamkeit lösen könnte. Der gleichmäßige Abstand zwischen den Lamellen wird durch
umgeknickte Enden gewährleistet. Der Kühlerboden mit integrierten Heatpipes ist sehr plan. Ein aufgelegtes Haarlineal lässt nur geringe
Unebenheiten erkennen, die jedoch durch die Wärmeleitpaste ausgeglichen werden. Auf den beiden letzten Bildern sind die LEDs zu sehen. Das
weisse Licht scheint im Betrieb durch kleine Bohrungen im Lüfterrahmen. Die Lüfterschaufeln sind aus durchsichtigem Kunststoff, das je nach
Lichteinfall zwischen einem orange- und rosafarbenen Ton erscheint.


----------



## StellaNor (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: [CPU-Kühlertest] Xigmatek Red Scorpion-S1283*

*Testsetup*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich sollte ein Quad-Core Q6600 für genügend Abwärme sorgen, doch wie in all meinen vorherigen Tests gibt es auch heute wieder ein
Problem: Ein netter Verkäufer auf einer großen deutschen Online-Auktions-Plattform hat vom Versand der versprochenen
CPU abgesehen, nachdem er mitsamt meinem sowie dem Geld neun anderer Käufer vermutlich Urlaub auf Hawaii macht. Er war wenigstens so nett
und hat nach erfolgter Betrugsanzeige seinen Account und das Angebot gelöscht. Der Anzeigen aufnehmende Kommissar bei der Kripo hatte
übrigens sehr viel Ähnlichkeit mit Schimanski - schlaftrunken von seiner nächtlichen Party wühlte er sich durch seine Formulare auf
dem Schreibtisch und fegte dabei gleich mal einen 30 Zentimeter hohen Aktenstapel vom Tisch und ward darauf für Minuten unter
gleichem verschwunden.

Als Unterlage für diesen Test dient ein Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3P Mainboard, auf dem ein Intel Pentium 4 520 Prozessor zum Einsatz kommt. Als
Speicher dient ein 2 GiByte-Diablo-Kit von CSX. Für ausreichend Volt und Ampere muss ein Be Quiet Straightpower mit 650 Watt herhalten. Da
der Prescott "nur" eine TDP von 84 Watt hat, habe ich mich entschieden ihm mehr Leben einzuhauchen. Mit 3.800 Megahertz @ 1,41 Volt anstatt
der gelieferten 2.800 Megahertz bei 1,35 Volt stehen rechnerisch 126 Watt zur Verfügung, die der *Red Scorpion* beherrschen soll. Mit Prime95
werden zwei Threads die Last so lange aufrecht erhalten, bis sich keine Temperturänderung mehr ergibt. Da CoreTemp den Pentium 4 mangels 
zweitem Core nicht unterstützt, wird HWMonitor in der Version 1.08.0 eingesetzt. Zusätzlich benutze ich einen K-Type-Fühler, der zuvor in
 Eiswasser auf Null Grad Celsius geeicht wurde. Die Temperaturen werden bei 12, 9, 7 und 5 Volt Lüfterspannung ermittelt.

*Setup*
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3P
CPU: Intel Pentium 4 D520 2.800 MHz @ 3.800 MHZ / 1,41 Volt
Speicher: CSX Diablo 2 GiByte
Grafikkarte: Biostar Geforce 8400 GS passive gekühlt
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straightpower 650 Watt
Voltcraft K101 mit K-Type-Fühler
Offenes System ohne weitere Lüfter


*Testergebnisse*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit zirka 126 Watt Wärmeverlustleistung liegt der Pentium 4 bei dieser Taktung rechnerisch um 20 Watt über der eines Q6600. Wie sich
im Leerlaufergebnis zeigt, ist der Red Scorpion jederzeit in der Lage die Temperatur in einem gemütlichen Ambiente zu halten. Erst wenn
die Lüfterspannung auf 7 Volt und darunter abgesenkt wird, kommt die CPU etwas ins Schwitzen. Bei 5 Volt (entspricht ca. 500 U/min) im Leerlauf
hat der Lüfter jedoch Anlaufschwierigkeiten, so dass ich auch 6 Volt in der Tabelle mit aufführe.

Unter voller Last zeigt sich das wirklich gute Kühlpotenzial des *Red Scorpion*. Zu keiner Zeit, selbst nach Absenken der Lüfterspannung
auf 7 Volt gerät die CPU in Schwierigkeiten. Unterhalb von 7 Volt fängt der Lüfter jedoch das Pumpen an - die Drehzahl bewegt sich inkonstant
im Bereich zwischen 500 bis 860 U/min, obwohl Thermal Management im BIOS abgeschaltet ist. Der PWM-Lüfter mag keine so niedrigen
Spannungen. Aber das ist auch nicht wirklich notwendig. Das Leistungspotenzial sinkt dramatisch, wenn kein ausreichender Luftzug
mehr vorhanden ist.


*Lautstärke*

Dank fehlendem Messgerät bleibt mir nur die subjektive Einschätzung der Lautheit. Aber von laut kann keine Rede sein. Selbst bei höchster
Drehzahl (entspricht 1.436 U/min bei 12 Volt) ist nur ein leises und sonores Brummen zu vernehmen. Senke ich die Drehzahl per Spannung auf
1.146 U/min (9 Volt), muss ich mein Ohr bis auf 5 Zentimeter an den Lüfter legen, um ihn überhaupt wahrzunehmen. Ein paar ausgerissene
Haare erinnern mich aber  nun daran, dass ich meine Ohren besser nicht weiter diesem Testmartyrium unterziehe. Das Luftleitblech - *Xigmatek*
nennt es simpel Spoiler - macht seinem Namen jedoch keine besondere Ehre. Zum Einen kann von Befestigung keine Rede sein, denn das Blech
sitzt nur locker zwischen den Lamellen. Zum Anderen hat es zumindest auf die Temperatur des Chipsatzes keine Auswirkung. Sie hielt sich konstant
bei 44 Grad Celsius mit und ohne Spoiler.


*Fazit

*Die Leistung des *Red Scorpion-S1283* von *Xigmatek* hat mich vollends überzeugt. Sie ist absolut ausreichend, um selbst die Temperaturen
eines hitzköpfigen Quadcores der 65-nm-Baureihe von Intel gut zu kühlen. Das edle Aussehen der Paarung Lüfter mit Kühler und die gute
Verarbeitung sind ein absolutes Plus bei mir. Überrascht hat mich der ausgesprochen leise Lüfter selbst bei höchster Drehzahl. Mit einer
leichten Spannungsabsenkung hätten selbst Silent-Fans Spaß daran. Dem Spoiler kann ich nichts abgewinnen. Er hat seinen Einsatzzweck
total verfehlt. Letztlich hat er aber den Kühler fest auf den Boden gepresst und dafür gesorgt, dass er nicht abhebt. Für gerade einmal 31,10 Euro
im *PCGH-Preisvergleich* (Stand: 08.06.2008) kann ich Euch diesen CPU-Kühler wirklich empfehlen.

*Links*
*Xigmatek - Red Scorpion-S1283 Produktseite*


----------



## y33H@ (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: [CPU-Kühlertest] Xigmatek Red Scorpion-S1283*

Schöner Test, Steffie - aber da fehlen noch so ein paar Diagramme 

cYa


----------



## xTc (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: [CPU-Kühlertest] Xigmatek Red Scorpion-S1283*



> *Fazit
> 
> *Die Leistung des *Red Scorpion-S1283* von *Xigmatek* hat mich vollends überzeugt. Sie ist absolut ausreichend, um selbst die Temperaturen
> eines hitzköpfigen Quadcores der 65-nm-Baureihe von Intel gut zu kühlen. Das edle Aussehen der Paarung Lüfter mit Kühler und die gute
> ...



Schöner Test. Aber der Preisvergleich kommt aus der Zukunft. 

Edit: Wo hast'n das Board her?


----------



## StellaNor (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: [CPU-Kühlertest] Xigmatek Red Scorpion-S1283*

Stümmt - bei dem Wetter hier oben seit Wochen gerät das Datum auch mal außer Kontrolle  Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: [CPU-Kühlertest] Xigmatek Red Scorpion-S1283*

 der test ist wirklich top;
macht jedesmal wieder spaß, die reviews/tests im forum hier zu lesen 
hast du ein [zuverlässiges] tool, mit den du den verbrauch des pentium d berechnet hast ?

/edit liegt des an meinem browser, oder fehlen da noch die temp diagramme ?
der hat mich heute schonmal gemobbt


----------



## Lee (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: [CPU-Kühlertest] Xigmatek Red Scorpion-S1283*

Man braucht kein Tool um das zu berechnen. Es gibt eine komplizierte Formel die ich nicht kennne dafür 

BTW: Du hast wirklich noch nie ein AMD Board/CPU gehabt?


----------



## StellaNor (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: [CPU-Kühlertest] Xigmatek Red Scorpion-S1283*

@ y33H@ und fish@namessuche - Was für Diagramme fehlen?

Berechnung der Verlustleistung einer CPU - Formel:

84 x 3800 / 2800 * (1,41 / 1,35) ² = neue Verlustleistung

84 = TDP laut Angabe von Intel
3800 = neuer CPU-Takt
2800 = CPU-Takt laut Angabe von Intel
1,41 = neue VCore
1,35 = Vcore laut Angabe von Intel

@ XtremeFX - Ja das stimmt. Mein damaliger Pentium III hat den K6 komplett überstanden. Ich "schlackere" meistens mit den Ohren,
wenn Ihr über AMD sprecht und verstehe nur Bahnhof.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: [CPU-Kühlertest] Xigmatek Red Scorpion-S1283*

merci, ich hoffe des geht auch mit AMD's ?
naja, ich probiers aus und schau mal, was da raus kommt 

vl ists wirklich nur mein browser, aber die beiden diagramme/tabellen gleich unter dem punkt 'testergebnisse'...


----------



## StellaNor (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: [CPU-Kühlertest] Xigmatek Red Scorpion-S1283*

Ja das gilt auch für AMD-CPUs.
Mein Firefox zeigt mir die Diagramme an.


----------



## Malkav85 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: [CPU-Kühlertest] Xigmatek Red Scorpion-S1283*

Mein IE8 mag auch keine Diagramme  Vielleicht sind die Microsoftfeindlich


----------



## StellaNor (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: [CPU-Kühlertest] Xigmatek Red Scorpion-S1283*

Irgendwo ist hier der Wurm drin. Ich habe die beiden Diagramme nochmals hochgeladen. Bitte bestätigt mir, ob sie nun für Euch zu sehen sind.


----------



## killer89 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: [CPU-Kühlertest] Xigmatek Red Scorpion-S1283*

Jop  die Diagramme sind da 
Schöner Test, ich war am überlegen mir den Kühler zu holen, hab aber doch den Alpenföhn Groß Clockner genommen, auch mangels Testergebnissen... vor allem war aber die Lautstärke entscheidend (Max 0,2 Sone  ) und vom Xigmatek hat man immer nur "Krachmacher" gehört und gelesen...

MfG


----------



## xTc (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: [CPU-Kühlertest] Xigmatek Red Scorpion-S1283*



StellaNor schrieb:


> Irgendwo ist hier der Wurm drin. Ich habe die beiden Diagramme nochmals hochgeladen. Bitte bestätigt mir, ob sie nun für Euch zu sehen sind.



Jop, nun sind die Diagramme auch bei meinem Opera sichtbar. Vorher hatte mein Browser die einfach verschluckt. 

Toller Test, ausführlich wie immer.  Macht wie immer, sehr viel Spaß zu lesen.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: [CPU-Kühlertest] Xigmatek Red Scorpion-S1283*



StellaNor schrieb:


> Irgendwo ist hier der Wurm drin. Ich habe die beiden Diagramme nochmals hochgeladen. Bitte bestätigt mir, ob sie nun für Euch zu sehen sind.


jup, bei mir sind sie jetzt auch da.... danksche fürs nochmal hochladen
gut zu wissen, dass mein browser [avant] nicht an allem schuld ist


----------



## Ecle (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: [CPU-Kühlertest] Xigmatek Red Scorpion-S1283*

Jo auch mit Firefox 3 RC1 läufst.
Super Test


----------



## y33H@ (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: [CPU-Kühlertest] Xigmatek Red Scorpion-S1283*

Die Diagramme zeigt nun auch mein FF an. Ich wiederhole mich - nice 

cYa


----------



## StellaNor (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: [CPU-Kühlertest] Xigmatek Red Scorpion-S1283*

Danke für die Blumen


----------



## Player007 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: [CPU-Kühlertest] Xigmatek Red Scorpion-S1283*

Das mit dem Spoiler fand ich auch erst komisch.
Aber dann hab ihn ma ganz oben eingeklemmt und festgestellt, das der Spoiler an den Enden höher als in der Mitte ist.
Dadurch hab ich die Enden zwischen die Lamellen geschoben und die Mitte in zwischen eine andere Lamelle geklemmt.

Gruß


----------



## Blizzard (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: [CPU-Kühlertest] Xigmatek Red Scorpion-S1283*

Guter Test,
aber mir fehlt ein Bild:
und zwar im Dunklen, damit man sich den Kühler/Lüfter mal vorstellen kann wenn es Abend oder so ist.


----------



## StellaNor (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: [CPU-Kühlertest] Xigmatek Red Scorpion-S1283*

Oh danke für den Hinweis. Da sieht man worauf so mancher Leser Wert legt. Der Kühler ist noch auf einem Testboard, so dass ich das Bild umgehend nachholen werde, sobald es etwas dunkler ist.


----------



## Blizzard (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: [CPU-Kühlertest] Xigmatek Red Scorpion-S1283*

Naja, wenn er schon LED's hat will man die ja auch bestaunen


----------



## Worm (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: [CPU-Kühlertest] Xigmatek Red Scorpion-S1283*

Ich habe diesen Kühler auch (nur halt die Version mit dem normalen Lüfter) mit einem AMD-System... Der Kühler lässt sich dabei nur "waagrecht" einbauen... d.h. kann der Lüfter entweder nur an der Unterseite oder nur an der Oberseite des Kühlers befestigt werden....

Mein Freund hat den selben Kühler (die Version mit dem farbigen Lüfter) und er sagt, bei ihm leuchtet der Lüfter recht neutral, also eig. keine Farben...

Er kühlt eigentlich recht gut und ist selbst auf "PWM" fast lautlos...
Leider braucht man für den Kühler ein recht breites Gehäuse ^^. Außerdem passen dann oft die Gehäuselüfter an der Seitenwand des Gehäuses nicht rein ^^


----------



## Blizzard (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: [CPU-Kühlertest] Xigmatek Red Scorpion-S1283*

Ich will ja nicht meckern oder nerven aber das Bild im Dunklen zum bestaunen des Lüfters fehlt noch


----------



## Soldat0815 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: [CPU-Kühlertest] Xigmatek Red Scorpion-S1283*

was mich interessieren würde sind die roten lüfter uv-active wäre mal eine schöne konkurenz zu den nanoxias


----------

